# Ford 7.3 diesel



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

i am thinking of buying a diesel truck. and i am thinking of finding a truck with the 7.3 diesel in it. but i cant remeber when ford stopped making the 7.3 and started producing the troublesome 6.0. also if i cant get a 7.3.what year 6.0 should i get. everyone keeps telling me to stay away from the early 6.0 motors..

Thanks
mike


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

you could get 03's with both engines but there wasnt many 03-7.3 so basically pre 03


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

the best 6.0s were late 05-07, but id recommend a 7.3...i love mine


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

TazLandscapes;605774 said:


> i am thinking of buying a diesel truck. and i am thinking of finding a truck with the 7.3 diesel in it. but i cant remeber when ford stopped making the 7.3 and started producing the troublesome 6.0. also if i cant get a 7.3.what year 6.0 should i get. everyone keeps telling me to stay away from the early 6.0 motors..
> 
> Thanks
> mike


saw one on the right hand side of route 111 going from biddeford toward rochester the other day. only maybe four or five miles down 111 coming from biddeford it was extended cab tan i think. Looked in good shape, private sale.

take a look.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

1999-2002 for the 7.3. You might find an odd ball 2003 with the 7.3 but that will be a very hard find. 2004-2007 for the 6.0 only.


----------



## Josh Steere (Jan 4, 2008)

If there is anybody looking for a good truck i am selling one.
02 F250 superduty 7.3 powerstroke 123k.
4X4 Crew Cab long bed
New Michlen rubber
New Lear Topper
5th Wheel
Truck bed coated
Very clean inside and out.
SALT FREE TRUCK!!!

Shoot me an offer

Can get picutres.

[email protected]
319-230-6208


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess mine is an oddball... one of the last 7.3's....

I Love it!

2003 F250 SC 7.3L PSD
Fisher 8' HD MMII

Hope you find one!


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help. it will point me in the right direction.

mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

6.0's are a crap shoot for reliability. I have an '04 that's been a POS. 

Find a 7.3 and you WILL be happy.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Ladder15;605994 said:


> I guess mine is an oddball... one of the last 7.3's....
> 
> I Love it!
> 
> ...


you and me both.....i thought 03's were a 50/50 split for motors....


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Jay brown;606026 said:


> you and me both.....i thought 03's were a 50/50 split for motors....


me too i think they ran the 7.3 powerstroke until 2003.5 and the 6.0 2003.5 to 2007... it all depends on what part of the year the truck was built and thats the engine it got.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

As people have stated the years of the 7.3 in "Superduty" Trucks were 99-03

In 03 the 6.0 and the 7.3 were both an options but Ford generally pushed for more 6.0s to sell, thus the 7.3 was on it's way out.

You still can find 03 7.3s relatively easy if you are willing to travel outside of Maine as I found out myself. I specifically wanted an 03 7.3.

7.3s have had slight changed over the years.

Overall I would suggest telling us if you plan to keep the motor stock or not, if you plan on modifying it and adding power I would recommend a 99-2000 7.3 due to that fact they have forged connecting rods and are much stronger than the Powered Metal Rod (PMRs) that started coming in the 7.3s in 2001, still a forged type but a weaker manufacturing process, making a weaker rod. That is definitely something you want to consider when looking at a 7.3. I can look up the VIN #s and years for the PMRs but I'd have to do a little research.

Also in mid 99 or so they changed a few things on the motors which are pretty significant. These models are generally called early 99s. The turbo pedestal was different, the air intake was different and a few other things, again this is something to consider if you want to modify the motor.

If you find an 03 sometimes it will be a California emissions trucks, which is what mine is. The only major different is that it uses a glow plug control module (GPCM) rather than the typical glow plug relay system (GPR). The GPCM is actually a separate monitoring systems that constantly controls and checks the glow plug, it will also throw a check engine light if anything is wrong with the glow plugs, which is very handy and takes the guess work out of finding bad glow plugs when you have a starting problem, hands down it is a better systems.

The 03s can have a slightly better interior, a little bit different gauge cluster, etc.

Like I said if you are willing to travel out of Maine like I did to find one they are well worth it. Autotrader and Ebay will be your best bet.

Or check out this place in NH, they sell alot of diesels and can probably find something for you. I haven't done any business with them though.

http://www.dieselland.com/


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i had both in 03 needless to say i got rid of my 6.0 in 05 because it was a POS and i love ford trucks and only 2 months agao i got rid of my 7.3 with 200,000+ miles with no major issues excepy oil pan which was covered under warrenty so they are out there just look a little. i also have 06 ad 07s 6.0 w/ no problems yet either just stay away from 03 and 04 and also the new 6.4. i know they are a bunch of 7.3 left aound here for sale


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Jay brown;606026 said:


> you and me both.....i thought 03's were a 50/50 split for motors....


03 trucks produced 9/02-12/02 were 7.3's. 1/03-later were 6.0's. so roughly 30% were 7.3's. 

Same with GM on the switch from LB7-LLY-LBZ, etc. Only difference was LMM, NBS only. The model year begins a few months of the end of the previous year, but production with an upgraded engine or newer available options begins on the actual year/date.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

When did they start making the 7.3?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

first turboed in 93' I think but dont quote me I think they went from th 6.9 to the 7.3 in 87'


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Josh Steere;605914 said:


> If there is anybody looking for a good truck i am selling one.
> 02 F250 superduty 7.3 powerstroke 123k.
> 4X4 Crew Cab long bed
> New Michlen rubber
> ...


Where were you on monday? Just bought a 99' for a second truck on tueday night! I'm even in IA and had to drive to IL to get it


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ducatirider944;607779 said:


> first turboed in 93' I think but dont quote me I think they went from th 6.9 to the 7.3 in 87'


i posted where this guy can get a 7.3 about eight posts up.
It is only thirty minutes from what his location says.
By now it might be gone though.
Wonder if he ever went over and looked at it/bought it?????


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

my neigbor has a 85 dually and I thought it was a 7.3. Is that possible? And if so could you put a turbo in it?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 04' 6.0L and have only had a few minor problems. It has 135K on it and I pull #20k on a regular basis. It is amasing how everyone jumps is and says they are crap and probably haven't even owned one, their friend's, friend's, uncle's, dog owned one and blew out the heads after adding a 125 hp chip! I first hand also owned a 7.3L and yes the engine is bullet proof. The tranny on the other hand isn't. I personally went through 2 trannies and on the third one found the reason why. Ford put weaker torque converters and softer shift points in the trannies because all the suits bi*chin about how hard they shift when they drive around town with their brief case and once a month it pulls their 2500# boats! If you get a 7.3L put a shift kit and a towing converter and you will have a bullet proof set up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

ducatirider944;607792 said:


> I have a 04' 6.0L and have only had a few minor problems. It has 135K on it and I pull #20k on a regular basis. It is amasing how everyone jumps is and says they are crap and probably haven't even owned one, their friend's, friend's, uncle's, dog owned one and blew out the heads after adding a 125 hp chip! I first hand also owned a 7.3L and yes the engine is bullet proof. The tranny on the other hand isn't. I personally went through 2 trannies and on the third one found the reason why. Ford put weaker torque converters and softer shift points in the trannies because all the suits bi*chin about how hard they shift when they drive around town with their brief case and once a month it pulls their 2500# boats! If you get a 7.3L put a shift kit and a towing converter and you will have a bullet proof set up


True, and to add to this.............I have 2 6.0's. Both 04's, 1 with 136k, the other with 213k. In stock form after replacing known warrantied problems they aren't so bad. 136k truck is for sale BTW.


----------

